# Resort Review Resort Rating unavailable?



## jesuis1837 (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been trying for the last hour and got the message: Service Unavailable... Anyone know when it will back on?


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 5, 2007)

I also got that message at 7 p.m. tonight.
tj


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2007)

Well it would appear 1&1(current host of the ratings/reviews) is attempting to unseat Dreamhost(old host of the bbs) at the top of my "most annoying" list.

Currently working on the issue...and we will also be moving the ratings/reviews to a its own dedicated server this month as well so this never happens again.

I apologize for the inconvenience and It should return shortly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2007)

and for a futher update....it appears to be back online now.

1&1 appears to have taken it upon themselves to put us on a new server without telling anyone...the problem is this new server runs a different version of certain software that isnt "quite" compatible with the ratings/reviews program code....so while it is working...you may experience a few glitches until all the bugs are worked out (or we move to the new server).

Please email tug@tug2.net with any odd issues you may run across relating to the ratings/reviews.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks! Will chek it out!


----------

